# Try, Try Again,



## kartracerguy (Sep 29, 2010)

After watching a lot of video's from the pro's one underlying theme was to try things. So, I started adding/removing weight, changing arrows, draw weight, arrow size and length. I had a stating point that was OK, but not consistent. After several days and a lot of combinations, I ended up with 3 less pounds of draw weight (60lbs stating point), 2oz weight out front on a 27" front bar, 8 oz on 15" rear side bar, Easton Lightspeed 3D 500 @ 27.5" w/100gr point (stated with 400 FatBoys @ 29" w/125gr point). It is now a very consistent group @ 40 yards.

Bottom line, I tried some different things, some worked and some did not. I now know what my Hoyt Contender Elite and my shooting form like. I always kept a reference point to go back to before changing the next item. DON'T be afraid to try, you can always return to what you had if it did not work. I tried about 20 different combinations before I hit on this one. It was one change at a time that made all this work.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Well said! :thumbs_up


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

So when you say you tried a lot of combinations, what amount of weights did you have to try with.

When I do this job I lay about 55 ounces of weight out on my 3d stool at 50 yards and I start with a bare set of stabs. I then just start shooting with nothing on them to get a feel for what no weight feels like and then I start filling up my stabs with a variety of combinations. About a week later I will have a good idea of what feels and performs really good. I am pretty sure I am at 33oz rear and 20oz or so up front.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

It's great to try different things, but we also need to have a plan, like you did. When I start changing something it is for a direct result, so I have to take that result and baseline it, then start to make changes (keeping notes) to see if I improve on the baseline or not. 

Having this defined is critical. I see too many people make changes just for the sake of change, or after hearing something good about a product, and have no real baseline to compare it to see if it worked better or not.


----------



## kartracerguy (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry of the late reply. I tried 1, 2, and 4 ounces out front on a 27" stab and 4, 6, and 8 out back. Again, after watching several others talk about their weight on the front and back I got a general idea a lot of pro's were somewhere around 4/1 back/front ratio. Taking into account that they use longer rods than me, I started there and ended with 4oz out front and 8 out back on a 15" bar.


----------

